# Good Adware/Spyware blocker?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I finally entered the world of high speed internet and now I'm getting overrun with ads. I downloaded SpyBot Search and Destroy already. Are there any other must have Ad blockers out there that are free to download?


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Lavasoft AdAware can be downloaded off of download.com. Also check your service provider as they're all starting to offer utilities to fight against spyware and SPAM.


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

I use ad-aware current version. http://www.lavasoft.com/ Also on top of that, if youre using internet explorer, ditch it for mozilla firefox. http://www.mozilla.org/ Mozilla should keep most if not all of the pop ups away once youve cleared your pc with adaware.

Hope this helps

MantisX


----------



## josh (May 1, 2005)

I use Spybot & Ad-Aware SE both together and I use Mozilla Firefox for my web browser and Google Toolbar for all my pop-blocking and web searching, Zonealarm is also good for a firewall.

Josh


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks guys. I had heard about the firefox from many others so I downloaded that. I'll give the other programs a look too.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree, Firefox has knocked my spyware down to almost nothing.

I use both Spybot S & D and AdAware with differing results from both (I tend to get better results from Spybot). Lately all of the computer techs have been saying that the Microsoft anti-spyware (which is a free download) is the best out there, but I have to challenge those claims. I do use it too, but it's never found anything that the others haven't.

There are some _very_ helpful custom settings for both SB S & D and AdAware, and if I can find them, I'll post em.

The other big thing is to keep checking for updates for any adware/spyware blockers.

BTW, congrats on your move to high speed. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Ad-Aware SE and ZoneAlarm, along with Norton anti-virus, keeps my PC very clean. I run SpyBot from time to time too.


----------



## jimjim (Jan 25, 2004)

*spy sweeper*

I have 4 gig, 160gig hd comp and subscribe to Spy Sweeper. For 29.95 a year it will keep anything off...Jimjim


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm loving it Jan  I knew I would.


----------



## Cheyd (Mar 17, 2004)

*MS Anti-Spyware*

As an IT Admin, Ad-Aware and Spybot are both good programs, but I find them to be underutilized by most users. Lately, I've been recommending MS's Anti-Spyware a LOT. It's a good program, finds just about everything Ad-Aware and Spybot do, but it's much easier.  I put it on my mother's machine last trip to see her. Cut down on half the calls I got from her, and she was running Ad/Spybot before. I guess the main reason being is it operates on a kind of 'Set it and Forget it' format.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Here's the link to the instructions for tweaking the settings on AdAware. I couldn't believe how many new things it found after changing them from the basic settings.....

http://forum.malwareremoval.com/viewtopic.php?t=13


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2005)

Symantec just released Norton Internet Security Spyware Edition -- you can download a free beta from their site. I also recently ditched Explorer for Opera and have reduced spyware to almost nothing. Security aside, it's a superior product...down with Microsoft!!!


----------



## twax (Oct 9, 2004)

SpywareBlaster is good to have around too. Protects both Firefox and IE and it doesnt have to run to do its job. Just keep it updated and enable all the protection. I havent run across a problem with it yet.

http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

There is no one answer to the Internet pollution issues. A multi-pronged approach of a few of the top rated programs in each category installed and running concurrently provide the best overall coverage. The bad part of this is there is a hit on memory usage. Memory however is inexpensive and stuffing the box full of the most memory it will take will help immensely. 

I work with this stuff on a day to day basis writing support doc's for a few different competing programs and having them all to play with in a lab setting where we can pump the trash right on them and see what works with what has been most enlightening.


----------

